# Hello, newbie here



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

I just wanted to say hi. I'm a wife, mom, grandma... a very young at heart grandma, lol. I have been lurking for a while now. 

Looking forward to making friends.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

WELCOME to TAM -- I bet you have a ton of experience that can help folks here!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You've come to the right place!


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> WELCOME to TAM -- I bet you have a ton of experience that can help folks here!


I hope so. I hope to learn some things as well. 

Thanks for the warm welcome you two.


----------

